# Labor Day Dove Hunt



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

My dad, brother, and I went out yesterday with some friends to go shoot some doves. Here's how it went:
We got up and got out by about 6:30, arriving at our destination around 8:30. Saw a ton of doves the whole way there, and thankfully that continued throughout the day.
We started hunting right after we got there, my dad killing the first 10+ before the rest of us could hit anything... The dove's kept coming and dropping all day, so our trip that was supposed to go until 3 ended up with us getting home at 9 with some nice sunburns:sad:
The two of us ended up with about 24 doves, a fun time and some awesome memories! Can't think of a better way to spend a holiday!


I tried putting the picture in, but it says it's too many characters... anyone know how to do it?


-8/--8/--8/--8/--8/--8/-


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

www.photobucket.com Create account Upload pictures then scroll over the picture and it will show you links, "Direct link", "HTML Code", and "Image code" copy the image code and paste it on your post.

Sounds like a good time!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

10+?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> 10+?


Was thinking the same thing. I'm giving the benefit of doubt that there must of been a few ECs mixed in, but ya never know.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ya I'm guessing ECD'd as well. There are a TON of those things this year.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

None within pellet gun range of my house; they seem to be wising up...:-(


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, ya definitely should have clarified that. All but two the whole trip were Euros.


----------



## duckhunter157 (Sep 6, 2013)

Where did you go?


----------

